# woodland amalgam uvc



## totti01 (7. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Woodland Amalgam Tauch UVC 
Seit ca 3 Wochen bekomme ich meinen Teich nicht mehr klar
Dieser ist mittlerweile grasgrün. Die UVC läuft ununterbrochen. 
Nun habe ich schon eine neue Lampe geordert (198 €  )
obwohl die alte theoretisch noch gut sein müsste.
Die Woodland habe ich ja erst letztes Jahr gekauft. 
Die neue Lampe ist nun auch schon eine Woche drin und es tut sich nichts ...

Was mir auffiel war, das bei der alten Lampe an beiden Seiten die Glasröhre schwarz eingebrannt ist
Also dort wo die Wendeln sind.
Weiß jemand von Euch ob das normal ist? 

Kann es vielleicht auch sein das das Vorschaltgerät ne Macke weg hat? 
Falls ja wie kann man die Funktion prüfen? 

Die Statusanzeige ist aber auf grün.


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

64 Klicks und keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Ich habe zwar keine Tauch-UVC mehr und kann daher nicht sagen, ob die schwarzen Brennpunkte schlecht sind oder normal...klingt aber erst einmal ned so gut. Die Leuchte hast Du getauscht und sie leuchtet auch ¿ (Ironie), dann kann meiner Meinung nach, dass Vorschaltgerät nicht defekt sein. Die Statusanzeige zeigt "grün" ~ damit kann ich nix anfangen, da ich die UVC nicht kenne. 

Meine Tauch-UVC hatte lediglich ein Stromkabel vom 10m dran, keine Schalter oder Statusanzeigen, ich habe sie zum Leucht-Test hinter die Tür im Keller gehalten und Strom angeschaltet...der Raum dahinter war dann schön erleuchtet.

Sorry...vielleicht haben aber auch noch nicht die richtigen und wissenden User deinen Beitrag gelesen :?


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hallo Zacky

die Lampe leuchtet superhell
Mit der Statusanzeige ist gemeint, dass am Vorschaltgerät zwei Lämpchen sind
Die eine zeigt das alles ok ist und die andere eine Störung in rot


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

 ...tja, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...:sorry


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hallo Torsten,

ich habe auch eine Amalgam Tauch-UVC. Bei mir ist das Glas an der Stelle neben der Wendel auch mehr oder weniger dunkel (hab gerade mal nachgesehen).

Ich denke das deine alte Lampe noch gut ist/war. Nachdem die neue Lampe ja auch nichts bringt, dürfte die Lampe nicht das Problem sein. Wenn sie leuchtet (und auch nicht so alt ist), dann ist da alles OK.

Ist denn irgendetwas anderes an deiner Filteranlage geändert worden? Aus deinem Profil entnehme ich, dass du einen Bead-Filter hast, und einen Pflanzenfilter.

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es so, dass die Schwebalgen (wenn sie dann durch die UVC 'verklumpen'), ja irgendwo 'hängen' bleiben müssen. In deinem Vorfilter bleibt nichts hängen, da der zu grob ist. Bleibt noch der Bead-Filter und der Pfanzenfilter.
Von Bead-Filtern habe ich keine Ahnung. Da gibt es vielleicht im Forum jemanden, der damit Erfahrung hat. Bei den Anbietern von Bead-Filter, habe ich nicht direkt was konkretes darüber lesen können. Unabhängig davon, was von den Werbeaussagen überhaupt zu halten ist. Ich bin da aber eher skeptisch.
Pflanzenfilter: da könnte wahrscheinlich etwas hängenbleiben. Wie kommt denn das Wasser da rein und wieder raus.
Gibt es da eine Drainage, so dass der Filter vertikal durchflossen wird, oder fließt das Wasser vorne oben rein, und hinten oben wieder raus?

Bei meinem alten Filter (Biotec 10) war es so, dass die Schwebalgen in den roten Filterschwämmen hängen geblieben sind. Die musste ich alle drei bis vier Tage kräftig ausdrücken und auswaschen. Da ist eine richtig grüne Brühe heraus gekommen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hallo Robert

Danke für Deine Antwort. 
Das ist genau mein Problem,  ich habe nichts an der Anlage verändert. 
Die letzten 2 Jahre war mein Wasser immer glasklar und seit 3 Wochen geht nichts mehr. 
Den Beadfilter spüle ich mittlerweile alle 3 Tage und da kommen dann die verklumpten Schwebealgen wieder ans Tageslicht. 
Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt der Teich grün
In sofern macht der Beadfilter schon seine Arbeit. 
Ich mache nachher mal ein Foto von der "alten" Röhre

Bin noch unterwegs


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Torsten,

aktuell sind optimale Bedingungen für Algen - schön warm und viel Sonne.
Das war die letzten Jahre nicht lange so. Zusätzlich sind deine Fische gewachsen.

Versuche mal Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen oder beschatte.
Ich habe aktuell 2/3 der Oberfläche mit Schwimmpflanzen zu, die abgefischt werden.
Die UVC habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht benötigt.

Eine extra Pumpe mit einem Feinfilter z.B. einer Damanstrumpfhose, könnte die verklumpten Algen rausfiltern.


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hi Jörg,

das Teichwasser hat aktuell 26 Grad.
Ich füge im Anschluss mal ein paar soeben geschossene Bilder ein.
Das mit dem Abschatten, sowie eine Unmenge an Pflanzen / Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich mir damals beim Bau des Teich zu Herzen genommen.

 

 

@ Robert,

hier die beschriebenen schwarzen Stellen der Lampe


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hallo Torsten,

wenn ich die Fotos richtig interpretiere, dann ist bei dem Teichbild im Vordergrund dein Pflanzenfilter. Die Frage hattest du nicht beantwortet, wie denn der Pfanzenfilter durchströmt wird.
So wie es ausschaut, ist da nichts mit vertikaler Durchströmung, oder?
Vor allem wenn ich mir die Wüchsigkeit der Pflanzen anschaue. Ich habe einen Pflanzenfilter mit ca. 1 qm Fläche mit __ Rohrkolben, die ca. 1,6 bis  2,0m Höhe haben. Dicht an dicht. Mit 11 Kois (mit Plural-S, wie im Deutschen die Regel 3). Größe ca. 45 bis 55 cm. 
Also nehme ich mal an, dass der Pflanzenfilter seine Aufgabe (noch?) nicht richtig wahrnimmt.

Dein Bead-Filter, wie gesagt, habe da keine Erfahrung, wird offensichtlich der Aufgabe auch nicht gerecht. 

Deine Lampe ist ok, so wie ich vorher schon ausgeführt hatte. Schaut bei mir ähnlich aus. Vielleicht nicht ganz so dunkel.
Ich hatte auch mal vor Jahren Probleme mit den Schwebalgen, dass die nicht im Filter hängen blieben. Ich hab dann mal Teichwasser in einem Eimer gegeben, und diesen dann ein paar Stunden stehen gelassen. Die verklumpten Schwebalgen sind dann langsam auf den Grund gesunken.

Wie Jörg schon meint, die Bedingungen sind dieses Jahr ideal für die Algen. Dazu kommt eventuell noch, dass die Kois eine Menge fressen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Joerg (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hallo Torsten,
ich fische jede Woche ca. 50 Liter Schwimmpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Teich.
Die Randzone ist 1,5m hoch und muss dann mit der Heckenschere bearbeitet werden.

Deine scheinen irgendwie zu kümmern. 

Die schwarzen Stellen an der Lampe finde ich normal. Deine sollte eine lange Lebensdauer haben und du solltest die Laufzeit mal hochrechnen. Am Ende verliert sie dann 20-40%, das sollte nicht so gravierend sein.


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Sorry hab ich nicht dran gedacht. 
Also das Wasser wird direkt nach dem Beadfilter zu gleichen Teilen
jeweils in den Teich und zum Pflanzenfilter geleitet. 
Im Pflanzenfilter liegt ein Drenagerohr auf ca 6m Länge. 
Im Teich ist die Strömung recht gut sodass alles gut in Bewegung ist. 
Ich hab auch schon versucht die Strömungsrichtung zu ändern aber wie man sieht
ohne viel Erfolg


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Ja meine lieben Kois haben sich auf frische Triebe spezialisiert
Das heißt die fressen alles was versucht zu treiben
Das einzige wo sie (noch) nicht ran gehen sind die Krebsscheren

Die Lampe habe ich ja genau aus dem Grund gekauft damit ich nicht jedes Jahr eine neue kaufen muss

Die war mal gerade eine Saison am laufen und sollte eigentlich noch mindestens 3 Jahre halten
Also wer eine Ersatzlampe für die Woodland braucht einfach per PN melden


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Hi Torsten,

Drainagerohr schön und gut. 
Mäandert das Drainagerohr unterhalb des Pflanzenfilters? Und wie zwingst du das Wasser dazu, durch das Rohr zu gehen?
Oder kommt das Wasser aus dem Drainagerohr?
Aus den Bildern kann man leider nicht sehen wo das Wasser raus kommt, und wie es dann weiter geht.
Wenn das Wasser oben in den Pflanzenfilter rein läuft, und du hast keine Sperre zu dem Teich, dann läuft das Wasser einfach oberhalb des Pflanzenfilters durch in den Teich.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Nee Robert das Wasser wird ca 50cm unterhalb des Wasserspiegel eingeleitet
und geht dann ins Drenagerohr
Dieses Rohr ist am Ende verschlossen sodass das Wasser gezwungen wird durch die Löcher im Rohr zu fließen

Wenn mein Wasser irgendwann mal wieder klar ist mache ich ein Foto
Dann ist es leichter Verständlich


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Gut, dann ist das ja geklärt .

Aber wie Jörg (und auch ich)  schon meinten, dein Pflanzen sind etwas 'mickrig'. Bei dem Besatz (und deine Kois schauen ja nicht direkt klein aus) würde ich annehmen, dass die Pflanzen eigentlich 'explodieren' müssten.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja durch die Abgrenzung zwischen Teich und Pflanzenfilter
genau das abfressen verhindern aber die Damen und Herren schaffen es trotzdem über die Steine zu schlüpfen


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Laut dem Wassertest sind aber kaum Nährstoffe im Wasser vorhanden

In diesem Jahr ist echt einiges anders. 
Ich hoffe ja noch darauf wenn die Temperaturen zurück gehen das mein "altes" Wasser wieder kommt


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Wenn du die Wasserwerte hast, dann stell sie doch mal hier rein.
Da gibt es doch einige Spezialisten hier im Forum, die anhand der Werte vielleicht etwas sagen können.

Ich selber hab meine Wasserwerte seit Jahren (mindestends > 13 Jahren) nicht mehr gemessen.
Da kann ich nicht mitreden. Bei mir ist auch ohne Messen bislang alles in Ordnung gewesen, und alles wächst und gedeiht.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## totti01 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Ja mach ich morgen. 
Muss gleich wieder aufstehen


----------



## totti01 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Ich glaube ich habe den Grund allen Übels gefunden. 
Heute früh kam ich zum Teich und was schwimmt da mitten im Teich? 
Zwei Seerosen ...
Die Kois haben die Seerosen komplett aus dem Korb gezottelt.
Diese habe ich damals in einem Sand-Lehmgemisch eingesetzt.
Nun hat sich der Lehm im Wasser aufgelöst und der Kies hat fast meinen Bodenablauf verstopft. 
Bloß gut das ich ein Rohrreinigungsschlauch + Kärcher hier hatte. 
Damit konnte ich alles nach oben holen.

Nun mal ne Frage an alle,  wie bekomme ich den gelösten Lehm aus dem Wasser? 
Ich denke mal da hilft nur ein großzügiger WW?


Ach so die Wasserwerte hab ich auch noch schnell gemacht. 

NO3 bei 10mg
NO2 bei 0mg
KH bei 6
PH bei 7


----------



## Zacky (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*



totti01 schrieb:


> ...wie bekomme ich den gelösten Lehm aus dem Wasser?
> Ich denke mal da hilft nur ein großzügiger WW?



...entweder so oder einfach 1-2 Wochen warten, bis sich der Lehm absetzt und dann mit einem Teichsauger raus holen...oder aber ganz spontan aus ein paar 110er-Rohren einen Luftheber bauen, vorne einen VLCVF (VeryLowCostVliesFilter) vorgespannt und ihn schwimmend im Wasser treiben lassen (in/auf eine Styrodurplatte)...das hat hier letztens jemand gemacht, nur weiß ich nicht genau wer...man bin ich vergesslich......aber schaue mal in die Threads zum VLCVF


----------



## totti01 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: woodland amalgam uvc*

Prima das ist doch mal ne Idee
Das Material dazu liegt im Schuppen 

Ich geh dann mal basteln ...


----------



## totti01 (23. Aug. 2013)

*Abenteuerlicher Luftheber*

@ Zacky,

mittlerweile sind etwas mehr als eine Woche vergangen, nachdem ich meinen Abenteuerlichen Luftheber im Einsatz habe.
Das Ergebnis kann sich langsam sehen lassen.
Der gelöste Lehm im Wasser scheint sich auch im "Vlies-Filter" fest zu setzen.

 

 

 

 

Ich denke mal noch ne Woche und dann ist mein Teichlein wieder so wie ich ihn haben möchte


----------

